# 1996 Pathfinder LE Odometer not working



## tivo532 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, anybody had the same problem before and solution? The speedometer is working but not the odometer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that the speedometer is working, means the speed sensor and circuit are good. The fix would be to replace the speedometer head or find a place that repairs them. Nissan still sells them and they will program the correct mileage for you if you buy from them. That said, you should really have posted this question in the Pathfinder section rather than in the B14 Sentra section.


----------



## tivo532 (Sep 14, 2017)

Oops! Thank you smj. I thought I have placed it in the correct section. I'll look for the speedometer head part number.


----------

